# my enclosure is made of wood



## dakota (Jan 18, 2005)

my enclosure is made of wood not cedar i made it my self their's nothing in it though i used window screen instead of glass i hung my ootheca from the seiling of the cage there's a lamp in front with a sixty watt bulb what should i put in it for my carolina ootheca when they hatch?


----------



## dakota (Jan 18, 2005)

ya once or twice a day i spray away from the ootheca now i have a 40 watt bulb, 60 watt bulb broke, their's a portable heater in my room i don't know how hot it is because i don't have the money to buy thermommiter for my room.


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 18, 2005)

you may be better off with a tall plastic deli container with a damp paper towel in it ... and room temp with no lamp.

just a suggestion... have a look at the pics on leah's site showing how she does it...

loosey


----------



## dakota (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks i'll turn the lamp off right away, hey is window screening good enough for when they hatch out?


----------



## dakota (Jan 18, 2005)

i can't find a website that my mom would order those wingless fruit flies


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.wormman.com/FruitFlies.htm

www.carolina.com


----------



## dakota (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks Rick


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2005)

I get the flies from wormman and the supllies from carolina. I have to order all new flies though since mine have regained the ability to fly.


----------



## dakota (Jan 19, 2005)

ok


----------



## Leah (Jan 19, 2005)

You need to take this topic to personal email.


----------

